# Massive Sale At Dan Murphy's



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

Hello friends,

There is a massive 'friends and family' sale next weekend at all Dan Murphy stores - NATIONWIDE!

30% off everything!! YES EVERYTHING IN STORE.

All you need to do is print off the voucher (link at the bottom) and present it in store with your purchase. But remember this sale is on for 3 days ONLY NEXT WEEKEND from November 25th to November 28th.

Yes many of you want to buy NOW. But you will have to wait. $23 for a case of Pure Blonde or NEW. How cheap is that??? Almost about the price of making Home BREW!!!!

Probably a good idea to stock up for Christmas because I don't think you will be seeing any of these prices anytime soon.

*Disclaimer: I have no affiliation or relationship with Dan Murphy's whatsoever. I was presented with this coupon so I thought I might just share it around with my home brew ' family and friends'. Hope you enjoy it and let me know how you go.*

John.

Get Coupon Here


----------



## alowen474 (17/11/10)

Yes many of you want to buy NOW. But you will have to wait. $23 for a case of Pure Blonde or NEW. How cheap is that??? Almost about the price of making Home BREW!!!!

Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

Is this for real? How do I know i'm not going to be knocked back at the checkout with my 34 varieties of beers, and have to put them all back on the shelf one by one?!


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> Is this for real? How do I know i'm not going to be knocked back at the checkout with my 34 varieties of beers, and have to put them all back on the shelf one by one?!



worth trying it out i guess... probably won't work as there is no barcode or promo code or whatever. Not having a go at the OP. It'd be excellent if it's for real though. Try it "before" you go and pick out your selections i guess.


----------



## itguy1953 (17/11/10)

Looks like a hoax to me. The web site address is not Dan's and they spell November the same way that the Nigerian do (Novemeber). 

Could be another Nigerian scam. :lol: 




John_thebrewer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> There is a massive 'friends and family' sale next weekend at all Dan Murphy stores - NATIONWIDE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitcho89 (17/11/10)

That's an amazing deal! With a deal like that, I think Chrissie will produce more hangovers then usual .


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/10)

beerforal said:


> Yes many of you want to buy NOW. But you will have to wait. $23 for a case of Pure Blonde or NEW. How cheap is that??? Almost about the price of making Home BREW!!!!
> 
> Woooo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


$23 bucks, I'm almost wetting myself with excitement.... however I reckon I'll aim for a different case.

Gotta say I'm skeptical too. But thanks for sharing John. Reckon I'll ask before I make my selections!


----------



## Duff (17/11/10)

Fake.


----------



## petesbrew (17/11/10)

Barry R said:


> Looks like a hoax to me. The web site address is not Dan's and they spell November the same way that the Nigerian do (Novemeber).
> 
> Could be another Nigerian scam. :lol:


Only available @ the Ivory Coast store only? Oh maaaan.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (17/11/10)

Might be fine but the lack of barcode and simple microsoft "wordart" lettering indicates it could be fake. Will be great if it's true but I am not getting excited.


----------



## Jimbeer (17/11/10)

My heart says yes but my head says no


----------



## Sydneybrewer (17/11/10)

ah a weekend of xmas booz shopping ahead, cheers


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

If you look at the main page, its probably a fake voucher, designed to be spread around for heaps of people to visit the site, and rack up the site hits for google adSense or something...


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> If you look at the main page, its probably a fake voucher, designed to be spread around for heaps of people to visit the site, and rack up the site hits for google adSense or something...
> 
> The bloke does need a new shirt and tie... so i'm in.




yeah had a quick look at the host site... looks like it's Johnthebrewer's site, for something or other. <_<


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

argon said:


> yeah had a quick look at the host site... looks like it's Johnthebrewer's site, for something or other. <_<



OK so either John made this himself to generate hits to his marketing website or...


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (17/11/10)

anyone called a Dan Murphys store?


----------



## QldKev (17/11/10)

Here's another version of it - this one looks real!


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

Host site is John Bogiatzis...mmmm I am not too sure.

Dans is a discount retailer, it would be like Bunnings offering a 30% discount, and I doubt that. They wouldn't make 30% gross margin on their products anyway, they rely on low margins and high volume to make money, as per the supermarket model net profit is around 2%-4% plus supplier rebates, so I can't see how they can reduce already discounted range by 30%.


Dans dont need to do this, they are the market leader, and staff would already get a disocunt as per Woolies group disciunt if it applies to Dans as well.

In saying this, I can't help myself and am going to give it a go just in case...theres worse placed to kill 10minutes on the weekend than in a big boys lolly shop!


----------



## kuntushi (17/11/10)

They've done 30% off on certain things before, but never across the board.

It does seem fake, but who knows. If it's a pre-sent out coupon to a select group of people, there is every chance it has a spelling error on it.

I'm more curious why the link is to John's site rather than to the original coupon... if there is an original coupon.


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

HOAX!!!!
I just called Dans on 1300723388 and they confirmed it is a national hoax, don't do it!


----------



## kuntushi (17/11/10)

Rock & Roll.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

argon said:


> worth trying it out i guess... probably won't work as there is no barcode or promo code or whatever. Not having a go at the OP. It'd be excellent if it's for real though. Try it "before" you go and pick out your selections i guess.



No scams guys. I was given this coupon from a friend. I will call Dan Murphy's to make sure its real. This is a nationwide promotion. I have used many of these coupons before without any problems.

And yes the coupon is not hosted on the Dan Murphys website - it's hosted on mine. I uploaded it so I can share it.

John.


----------



## superjim (17/11/10)

Total fake by John_thebrewer (AKA John Bogiatzis) to drum up business. Just look at the link address. I say we call in a DoS on their arses.


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

Dans customer service number has confirmed this is a national hoax email...they will not honour any of these vouchers.


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> No scams guys. I was given this coupon from a friend. I will call Dan Murphy's to make sure its real. This is a nationwide promotion. I have used many of these coupons before without any problems.
> 
> And yes the coupon is not hosted on the Dan Murphys website - it's hosted on mine. I uploaded it so I can share it.
> 
> John.




I just called Dans on 1300723388, and they knew as soon as I said I had received a coupon what I was on about, and said it was a HOAX!


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

QldKev said:


> Here's another version of it - this one looks real!
> 
> View attachment 42224



I get this VIP treatment everytime im there!


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Might be fine but the lack of barcode and simple microsoft "wordart" lettering indicates it could be fake. Will be great if it's true but I am not getting excited.



Only reason why the bottom text is blurry is because I had to save the original coupon as a pdf to a png so i could upload it.


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

Bubba said:


> Dans customer service number has confirmed this is a national hoax email...they will not honour any of these vouchers.




yeah i reckon they will honour it... IN THE MONTH OF *NOVEMEBER *


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> If you look at the main page, its probably a fake voucher, designed to be spread around for heaps of people to visit the site, and rack up the site hits for google adSense or something...



No the site is mine. I uploaded the voucher so I could easily pass it on.

John.


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

warra48 said:


> My son works at Woollies Head Office, and is in charge of the layouts and design of all the Dans and BWS stores.
> 
> Guess what? His Woollies staff card does *not* apply to any liquor purchases.



Yeah, thats why I said IF it applies, as I see no reason why they would...as I said be careful, I called Dans customer service and they said it was a nationwide hoax, I have the number on previous posts, so John can say whatever he wants, but Dans say it is a FAKE.


----------



## AussieJosh (17/11/10)

Dans staff dont get any discount at Dans, But they do get 5% off at Woolies Liq and BWS as well as other woolies stores, as all woolies staff do.


----------



## argon (17/11/10)

Bubba said:


> Yeah, thats why I said IF it applies, as I see no reason why they would...as I said be careful, I called Dans customer service and they said it was a nationwide hoax, I have the number on previous posts, so John can say whatever he wants, but Dans say it is a FAKE.




I reckon OP probably just got caught up in the hoax too... reasonable mistake in my opinion.


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

I heard that Mr. Murphy himself is the only person who gets a 10% discount on wine.


----------



## earle (17/11/10)

Just what they need at Dan's. Queues full of people with dodgy vouchers, the lines are often long enough as it is. Whenever we go to Dan's my wife says she would like to work there (not on the checkouts though) as everyone is happy when they're at Dan's, sort of like the opposite to working in customer complaints for Telstra.


----------



## kuntushi (17/11/10)

warra48 said:


> My son works at Woollies Head Office, and is in charge of the layouts and design of all the Dans and BWS stores.
> 
> Guess what? His Woollies staff card does *not* apply to any liquor purchases.


The staff card used to apply to Liquor Land, but I don't think they even exist anymore.


----------



## Acasta (17/11/10)

link 404ed


----------



## kuntushi (17/11/10)

argon said:


> I reckon OP probably just got caught up in the hoax too... reasonable mistake in my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

Just called up Dan Murphys NOW.

The have confirmed it was a hoax.

Apologies to everyone but I didn't know. I was emailed this coupon from a friend this afternoon and I uploaded on my site to pass around to friends.

Sorry folks for the misunderstanding.

John.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

argon said:


> I reckon OP probably just got caught up in the hoax too... reasonable mistake in my opinion.



Yes very sorry. Just called up the head office to enquire.

They have confirmed a fake.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

Bubba said:


> I just called Dans on 1300723388, and they knew as soon as I said I had received a coupon what I was on about, and said it was a HOAX!



Yes just called them myself. It is true. Sorry for the misunderstanding. I thought it was legit.

John.


----------



## superjim (17/11/10)

DoS threat withdrawn. Return to DEFCON 5


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Just called up Dan Murphys NOW.
> 
> The have confirmed it was a hoax.
> 
> ...



That's what I was trying to tell everyone...know what, I think I might pop into Dan's tonight and pick up some CPA's, yeast is running a little low and I rather fancy some nice, tasty, cheap home brew for Christmas!


----------



## johnbogiatzis (17/11/10)

superjim said:


> Total fake by John_thebrewer (AKA John Bogiatzis) to drum up business. Just look at the link address. I say we call in a DoS on their arses.



Apolgies Jim. Only just realised it was a fake. Did not intention mean to mislead anyone.

John.


----------



## [email protected] (17/11/10)

You never know with these things. If it has gone viral, there are going to be a lot of people trying to use the voucher. They may decide not to lose face with customers and honour them, or give you 5% off or something. I'd be pretty peeved if I turned up took a whole lot of liquor to the counter and expecting to get 30% off was charged full price. Worth a try if your buying liquor on the weekend anyway.


----------



## JestersDarts (17/11/10)

No harm done I dont think!


----------



## Jerry (17/11/10)

JestersDarts said:


> I heard that Mr. Murphy himself is the only person who gets a 10% discount on wine.



He doesn't drink anymore.

Actually, he doesn't do anything......anymore.


----------



## Sammus (17/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> No scams guys. I was given this coupon from a friend. I will call Dan Murphy's to make sure its real. This is a nationwide promotion.* I have used many of these coupons before without any problems.*
> 
> And yes the coupon is not hosted on the Dan Murphys website - it's hosted on mine. I uploaded it so I can share it.
> 
> John.



:unsure:


----------



## superjim (17/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Apolgies Jim. Only just realised it was a fake. Did not intention mean to mislead anyone.
> 
> John.



Benefit of the doubt given and apology accepted.


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/11/10)

Ok then, thread closed.


----------

